
NanoServer in Windows Containers on Windows 10 - benaadams
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/virtualization/windowscontainers/quick_start/quick_start_windows_10
======
supernovae
Glad to see this making its way down. This build is super stable, probably the
best one yet. Nice to be able to experiment around with containers on my
surface pro 4. A bit of work right now, but power shell dsc/tooling and
scripting can be used to make this more than trivial and i'm sure it will be
packaged up nicer as feedback comes from the community.

Enjoying the new more open MS that lets the community see work in progress and
try it out!

------
frik
It's pretty obvious now that every time a unfavorable news __hits HN
frontpage, all of the sudden the news drops rapidly despite having most votes
and engagement and another favorable news suddenly appears on the HN frontpage
despite being 6 hours old and the other one being just 4 hours old.

I don't care who is behind that, but be assure it's pretty obvious.

@dang: Anyway, it seems the HN algorithms is gamed, and measures should be
taken.

__[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11784337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11784337)

~~~
RaleyField
> I don't care who is behind that

Lizard people.

> It's pretty obvious

Is it? Have you gathered any statistical evidence that could show this
tampering?

------
itgoon
Maybe someone else's ten seconds of searching will be more productive than
mine...

Since Windows containers rely on Hyper-V, will I be able to run them within a
Hyper-V VM?

Thank you.

~~~
jstarks
In Windows 10 you can configure your Hyper-V VM to support nested
virtualization, which will allow you to do this.

~~~
itgoon
Excellent. Thank you, again.

------
zxcvcxz
Wow all that work/configuration just to get a container running? I guess this
is why Linux is winning the container wars.

On most Linux machines you can spin up a container as simply as

    
    
        sudo lxc-create -n [name] -t [template]
    

And start using it:

    
    
        sudo lxc-start -n [name]
        sudo lxc-attach -n [name]

~~~
UK-AL
This is using docker? Did you forget to install docker?

You're comparing apple to oranges.

The equivalent of yours would just be using Windows Containers, not docker.

I suspect you are not here to provide an accurate comparison, but to shit over
windows at possible opportunities.

~~~
pricechild
This is lxc containers. For installation, (on Debian Jessie) if lxc isn't
already installed, you'll need to `apt install lxc`. Done.
[https://wiki.debian.org/LXC#Installation](https://wiki.debian.org/LXC#Installation)

Pretty sure docker is just as simple. `apt install docker.io`
[https://docs.docker.com/v1.8/installation/debian/](https://docs.docker.com/v1.8/installation/debian/)

